# Traser H3 New G10



## matt999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Just seen an H3 GWS G10 - only on the military watch shop website, can't find it on the Traser website which seems a bit odd. Anyway the basic one seems a bit overpriced but the diver seems to have pretty good specs for the money. Similar price to the unavailable precista quartz divers and cheaper than CWC. Are these quite new? Not seen them before. What also seems a bit strange is that the dimensions are the same for the whole range of the watch from the 100m basic one up to the 200m watch. What's quite distinctive about it is that it 's a diver without a rotating bezel and I quite like the look of it. Anyway - any thoughts?


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

The watch is a diver rated watch, not a divers watch.

The watch has a screw down crown & sapphire cyrstal

I have one of them, its a great watch.................


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

antony said:


> The watch is a diver rated watch, not a divers watch.
> 
> The watch has a screw down crown & sapphire cyrstal
> 
> I have one of them, its a great watch.................


I have been given one of these without the strap bars (screw in type) amongst other things wrong with it. Can you tell me the thread size and pitch of the lug bars please?


----------

